# Things that go good together



## southerncook (Sep 28, 2004)

Like apples and cinnamon, and allmost any warm spice.
like peaches w/the above w/almonds
beans w/summer savory
itilian sausage w/roasted red peppers.
liver and onions/bacon
manchango cheese and quince paste
tarrragon w/the crab dish,,,try it .


----------



## marmalady (Sep 29, 2004)

tomato/basil/fresh mozz
turkey and stuffing
wine and cheese 
chocolate and raspberry
chocolate and coffee
chocolate and hazelnut
chocolate and coconut
chocolate and amaretto
chocolate and cherries
chocolate and chocolate and chocolate and chocolate and chocolate and ----oops, sorry - got a little carried away, there!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 29, 2004)

hmmm i think hot sauce with anything lol . 
tabasco sauce with chips
Chinese red hot chilli sauce with my beef 
Salsa with my chips 
Salsa with my burrito


----------



## GB (Sep 29, 2004)

Food and me


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2004)

lol gb


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Bang and luvs, apparently


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

LOL mudbug!

But to add to the post, hot chocolate & Irish cream


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2004)

peanut butter & jelly with milk


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

hot chocolate and peppermint schnapps (thanks for the inspiration, crewsk)


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

Your welcome! How about Kaluah & cheesecake? YUM!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2004)

french onion dip and chips


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Your welcome! How about Kaluah & cheesecake? YUM!!!



um, yeah, that would also be delicious, um, yeah!


----------



## middie (Sep 29, 2004)

DOH!!! forgot the most obvious one...
chocolate and peanut butter!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

Peanut butter & graham crackers or Ritz. With chocolate & marshmallow cream!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

Opened peanut butter jar in one hand and spoon in other hand.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 29, 2004)

LOL mudbug! But that does explain why I run out of peanut butter so fast!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2004)

I know.  It's panic time around here when we run out of the stuff.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 29, 2004)

Old scotch and young ice?


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2004)

Alfredo Sauce + pasta = true heaven!


----------



## southerncook (Sep 29, 2004)

that's what we had for supper!


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 30, 2004)

Strawberries dipped in chocolate


----------



## pancake (Sep 30, 2004)

Lemon & Berries


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 30, 2004)

Salsa and just about everything
chocolate and coconut (unless already mentioned)
poultry, thyme, garlic, onion, rosemary, paprika, black pepper
blackened seasoning and clarified butter
sausage and maple syrup
apples and caramel
potato, cheddar, bacon, and sour cream


----------



## middie (Sep 30, 2004)

me, pepsi, and wwe


----------



## ironchef (Sep 30, 2004)

foie gras and balsamic syrup
seared scallops and osetra caviar
anything with truffle oil


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2004)

Sierracook,
     hows about chocolate and potato chips   And, I'll just agree  on the combos that have been posted so far...
It was nice to see so many familiar names over here...
Kadesma


----------



## Vegas Girl (Sep 30, 2004)

Potato chips and Pepsi...

...followed by M & M's


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 30, 2004)

uh...chicken and fried [sorry, that just slipped out.  my 8-yr-old daughter just asked for steak fingers and gravy 'like they have at school'.  so i got some cubed steak and chicken fried it for her.  and then made some gravy.  she's a southern girl all right.  she's eating right now, so i don't know how i did...compared to school cafeteria food, that is].

oh...and mangos and lime.
...cilantro and a whole bunch of things
...butter and shallots [love that smell when sauteeing]


----------



## Juliev (Sep 30, 2004)

Broiled lobster, scallops, or shrimp with melted butter and lemon!


----------



## Claire (Oct 2, 2004)

Blue cheese, walnuts, apples/pears (either) and port.  Just plain for desert (traditional) or appetizer, chopped and tossed in a salad, minus the fruit but added with olive oil over pasta.  I've converted people who thought they hated blue cheese OR port with this combination.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 3, 2004)

Claire said:
			
		

> Blue cheese, walnuts, apples/pears (either) and port.  Just plain for desert (traditional) or appetizer, chopped and tossed in a salad, minus the fruit but added with olive oil over pasta.  I've converted people who thought they hated blue cheese OR port with this combination.


Claire, that sounds great! Hubby will love that, he loves blue cheese and all the rest, great idea. thanks.


----------



## cafeandy (Oct 4, 2004)

my 9-yr-old daughter showed me this one this weekend...
vanilla wafers dunked in apple juice!


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

bacon with more bacon
bacon with anything including ice cream.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

grilled cheese, tomato soup, cold glass of milk


----------



## Juliev (Oct 5, 2004)

pepperoni and cheese
buffalo wings with bleu cheese dressing
baked potato with french onion dip
french fries with french onion dip
Ritz crackers with pepperoni and melted cheese
thick slice of tomato with salt and pepper
oreo cookies and chocolate milk


I'm sure I'll think of somemore.. lol


----------



## Audeo (Oct 5, 2004)

Okay.  Stretch here...  Cantelope and blue cheese.

(This is actually a killer combination for me!)


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 5, 2004)

A stick of peperoni wrapped in bacon wrapped in a soft warm pita.


----------



## MJ (Oct 5, 2004)

Pizza and beer.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2004)

regular graham crackers all mushed up in milk.


----------



## GB (Oct 5, 2004)

MJ you are a genius. I can't believe that one has not been mentioned before.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

peanut butter and marshmallow fluff

big bowl of hot, buttered popcorn and a large glass of Pepsi while watching a movie.

big bowl of hot, buttered popcorn and a frosted glass of Killains Irish Red... also while watching a movie.

baked meatball sub with sauteed onions and mushrooms

garlic bread with melted moz cheese

garlic bread with melted moz cheese dunked in alfredo or marinara sauce

pretzels and brown mustard

cinnamon raisin bagels topped with peach preserves

warm chocolate brownie topped with french vanilla ice cream

thick slice of watermelon with a large glass of lemonade

spinach salad with mandarin oranges and warm bacon dressing

homemade hot cocoa with lots of mini marshmallows

water chestnuts wrapped in bacon

bruschetta with a spicy salsa

grilled cheese sammich with a slice of tomato

a gooey cheese danish and your first cup of morning coffee

a triple-decker ice cream cone with friends/family on a hot summer night

an ice cold beer with a frosty mug after mowing the lawn

hot homemade chili ladled over a corn muffin/bread

hot homemade chili with a grilled cheese

ok.. I'll stop now.. I could go on forever.. lol


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Blue Cheese and Pears
Blue Cheese and Roast Beef, (put some butter and arugula on the sandwhich.
Guava Paste and Cream Cheese
Cream Cheese and Nova Lox (add some Kalamata olives)
Egg Salad with fried onions
Lamb with Cherry Sauce
Pork in Apple Cider
Chicken with Allspice


----------



## crewsk (Oct 6, 2004)

Corn bread crumbled up in milk


----------



## Juliev (Oct 6, 2004)

I thought of another one.. since I'm eating it right now.

shrimp egg roll with duck sauce.. yummy!


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2004)

Peanut butter and bananas on toasted white bread.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 18, 2004)

debthecook said:
			
		

> Blue Cheese and Pears
> Blue Cheese and Roast Beef, (put some butter and arugula on the sandwhich.
> Guava Paste and Cream Cheese
> Cream Cheese and Nova Lox (add some Kalamata olives)
> ...



deb, some of those sound so weird but so good, thanks for the odd pairings... gonna try them...


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2004)

Peanut butter and bananas on toasted white bread.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok, the 2 main things I am seeing here are peanut butter and bleu cheese.  I haven't seen them together though.  I'm not quite brave enough to try this, but if anyone does, let us know!  LOL

Country style spare ribs with sauerkraut
BBQ shortribs with zucchini
Ice cold cottage cheese and hot baked beans
Celery and cream cheese

 Barbara


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, it doesn't involve peanut butter OR bleu cheese, but it's so good:
graham crackers and frosting (I prefer chocolate, but any flavor is yummy).  good comfort food!


----------



## luvs (Oct 18, 2004)

butter and jelly
sandwiches and milk
eggs and toast
cheese and fruit
olives and bleu cheese


----------



## Juliev (Oct 20, 2004)

crunched up Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies on vanilla ice cream!


----------



## luvs (Oct 21, 2004)

steak and tomatoes
pretzels, mustard, and beer
cheese and mustard
salt and pepper
wings and beer
peanut butter sandwiches and milk
Easter ham and horseradish
pasta and garlic toast
mashed potatoes and gravy
bacon and eggs
garlic and ____________________...
(i think garlic kinda goes with anything. within reason.)
popcorn and movie theaters


----------



## Juliev (Oct 21, 2004)

broiled salmon with Old Bay seasoning

beef stew and warm biscuits

prime rib and au jus (I like to even to put some au jus on my baked potato)

french bread pizza with a good football game

breaded moz sticks and warm marinara sauce

on a cold day, fresh-baked chocolate chip cookies and hot chocolate


----------



## Juliev (Oct 21, 2004)

strawberries and chocolate:

1½ oz semisweet chocolate chips 
1½ tsp framboise or raspberry liqueur 
1/2 oz white chocolate, chopped, or white chocolate chips 
2 cups strawberries, with hulls attached (about 16 berries) 

Line an 18-inch baking sheet with wax paper. In small microwavable bowl, combine chips, framboise and 1½ tsp water; microwave on high 1½ minutes, stirring twice during cooking time. Holding 1 berry by the hull, dip halfway into the melted chocolate; set on wax paper. Repeat procedure with remaining berries and chocolate.

In small microwavable bowl, melt white chocolate in microwave on high power one minute, stirring once. With tines of a fork, drizzle white chocolate over strawberries. Refrigerate until chocolate has hardened. Serve chilled.


----------



## keen kook (Oct 22, 2004)

Heehee GB - nice answer - and straight to the point! )


----------



## auntdot (Oct 24, 2004)

Biscuits and sausage gravy.

Peanut butter and Worcestershire sauce.

Scrambled, or fried, eggs with hot sauce.

Hot dogs with kimchee.


----------



## beaulana2 (Oct 26, 2004)

Coffee and Bailey's,  Mash potatoes and cream of corn , Bread sticks and alfredo sause.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Peanut butter and Worcestershire sauce.



 

As in just mixed together?  Then just eaten like on bread?  Now this is a first for me   

Tell me more, please.

beaulana2 - now we're talking!!!!!

and don't forget mashed potatoes and peas and (gosh I hate to say this but it really is good) mashed potatoes and sauerkraut.


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

kitchenelf, I do prefer gals on the thin side, but based on your photo, you may have taken it a bit too far.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

:P


----------



## luvs (Oct 27, 2004)

bagels w/ cream cheese and lox.
carrots and ranch dressing.
bread and butter.
spaghetti and garlic toast.
beer and peanuts.
biker bars, Coors Light drafts, and Wild Bill's beef jerky.
seafood and lemon. usually butter, too.
bacon and syrup.
cheese and crackers.
chicken and dumplings.
fries and ketchup.
baked beans and summertime.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 7, 2004)

glazed doughnut and hot chocolate.. that's what I'm having right now.


----------



## Catseye (Nov 7, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> thick slice of watermelon with a large glass of lemonade



Oh, jeez louise, Juliev.  This sounds like _heaven_.  

I'll add: 
Oreos with butter pecan ice cream
Bacon with morning.


----------



## Catseye (Nov 7, 2004)

Pieces of cold rare steak dunked in sour cream.  Best if you dunk straight into the container.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 7, 2004)

Catseye said:
			
		

> Pieces of cold rare steak dunked in sour cream.  Best if you dunk straight into the container.



rapturous if you perform the above standing in front of the open fridge door.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 7, 2004)

Catseye said:
			
		

> Juliev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just ate and I'm drooling already!  it's a wonder I haven't wrecked this keyboard.... I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee butter pecan ice cream... and oreos!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2004)

For my wife, hot fudge and vanilla ice cream.

For me, chocollate and caramel (Cadbury Caramello), but seriously, rib eye grilled to perfection over charcoal and portabello mushroom with A1 Sauce

My duaghter says; vanilla yogurt and strawberries


----------



## Lifter (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh damn it all...

After a day of "behaving", I am now at the fridge going after that piece of leftover Angus steak with well, creamy cucumber, at this late point of night...

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2004)

Lifter!  Are we going to have to muzzle you, or put that lock back on the fridge? :twisted: 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Lifter (Nov 8, 2004)

I have a choice?

Bits running from my lips, as I type...

Lifter


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Oh darn it all...
> 
> After a day of "behaving", I am now at the fridge going after that piece of leftover Angus steak with well, creamy cucumber, at this late point of night...
> 
> Lifter


creamy cucumber dressing? I would assume that's what you meant.. like duh@me  sounds really good.. you could make really good gyros or souvlaki with that.


----------

